# Gold Severum Problems. HELP!



## FC-1032 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there,

I desperately need your help! I have 2 gold severums, but recently we've noticed one become inactive.

Over the last few days we've noticed it swim less and less, on a regular basis it would greet us when we walk around :fish: ; right now, it's sitting at the bottom of the tank. For the last few days, It hasn't been eating during the time we've fed it (just normal fish meal). Finally, compared to our other severum of same age, it's breathing heavily.

Some general info:
Age: about 7 years old I think
PH: I actually don't know, I'm a beginner, and my dad doesn't let me mess with the tank. 
Misc:
* I haven't noticed it eat or excrete any faeces
* Its' colour seems mostly the same, not much difference.
* We haven't made much changes to the tank conditions recently (no new fish, same tank etc...)
* 1.2m tank (4 feet)

What should I do? Please help!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it's 7 years old, it may just be old age.

Outside of that, you would need to know the water parameters, especially ammonia. Does your dad do regular tank maintenance, i.e. water changes, substrate vacuuming? If so, how much and how often?

It's really hard to say when you're talking about a fish this old. Unless there is something way off with the tank, what you are witnessing is likely just due to the fish age. Dad has to be doing something right to have had it for 7 years!


----------



## FC-1032 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,

I know that he doesn't do water parameter checks (something I see as important, but have no idea of). As far as maintenance, we do small water changes about 20-30% on a fortnightly basis.

Today we moved all the fish over to a hospital tank, because we feel the home tank is a bit dirty. We'll be cleaning that since there seems to be some bacteria. In terms of its inactivity, I'm not really worried about it not swimming, because besides greeting us, they are rather slow swimmers. I'm more worried about it not eating 

How should I go about these parameter testings?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You need test kits...At the bare minimum you should be checking ammonia, ph, nitrates and nitrite. If the tank is indeed "dirty", over time this may have done irreparable damage to the fish. It sounds like the substrate may need a good cleaning, too, but if this has not been done regularly, there is the risk of releasing harmful bacterial pockets into the water, so it might be best to clean it in sections with the next few water changes. It would also be best to increase the frequency and amount if the water changes until the water is pristine again.

With all that being said, it may still be old age with a seven year old fish, however, the tank still needs to be kept clean.


----------



## FC-1032 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help. In a time where I was pretty much helpless, a little help and advice from anyone is very comforting.

But to much dismay, I returned home to my severum dead at the bottom of the hospital tank.

Mum dropped by the local aquarium and upon mentioning age, the owner said "it's about time". We're all very upset right now, but if it was truly from age, there was nothing much we could of done. I'll do my best to keep the remaining fish in good shape.

I get even more upset watching his longest tank mate (also wife) sit next to his dead body... weeping widow.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope the dead fish was removed quickly! And, I hope the water change and tank clean up was done.

A neglected tank can shorten the fish life span, although I do not believe that is necessarily the case with a 7 year old severum. I would encourage my dad to develop a good tank maintenance regimen for full enjoyment of the tank in the future.

Sorry you lost him, it's just like any other pet when you've had them around for a long time, I know.


----------

